
The Tyranny of Standards (2000) - lkrubner
http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/a/oreilly/news/tyranny_1200.html
======
lkrubner
I am surprised at the abuse that was thrown at Mozilla. This bit in
particular:

=============

If you haven't heard of the WSP, it is an example of what happens when
standards enforcement is left to the masses. This organization's intentions
are pure: It's a nonprofit organization of Web developers, designers, and
artists who encourage browsers to support standards equally and completely.
However, somewhere along the way, the WSP took on the aspect of a holy war, a
Web jihad.

The WSP's behavior is tantamount to lynch mob justice. After all, there are no
gray areas of justice: only black and white, right or wrong. The same can be
said of support for the enforcement of standards: A company supports standards
100 percent, or the company is noncompliant and, therefore, evil.

